# P4 630 Intel 915gav Overclocking ?



## alal (Jan 5, 2011)

Can any one guide me 

I'm currently having 3.0 ghz  i know its trial and error but i dont have options in my bios to overclock 

If any one could direct me to the correct and a safe detailed guide 

My specs



> Processors
> Number of processors	1
> Number of threads	2
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

you can only do fsb overclock

set fsb speed to 1066 mhz from auto 3.6 ghz dont increase more


dont blame me if u mess up


----------



## alal (Jan 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> you can only do fsb overclock
> 
> set fsb speed to 1066 mhz from auto 3.6 ghz dont increase more
> 
> ...


my pll is *ICS* 530720A0523 *954103EFLN*
tried using cpucool and the msg pop up if system hangs then remove power cable..it happened exactly the same ..right no 'm still working @ 3.0 GHZ

and thanks for replying thought this forum does not encourage noob questions like mine!


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 11, 2011)

dude dont try to overclock the system using p4-915gav...assuming ur system must be 6 yrs old...its definately aging up,it might burn down...leave it as it is...
only minor burst could be possible if u really want to overclock as thetechfreak stated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> dude dont try to overclock the system using p4-915gav...assuming ur system must be 6 yrs old...its definately aging up,it might burn down...leave it as it is...
> only minor burst could be possible if u really want to overclock as thetechfreak stated.



Completely agreed dont Over Clock


----------



## alal (Jan 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Completely agreed dont Over Clock


a lil procedure on this would be gr8 ..currently my system is rock stable but if i can use another 10% juice then it will be gr8 i ve another system too..
So wanted  a little extended performance


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2011)

you won't see a noticeable difference in performance with a P4 system. at least not with a low OC. only benchmark scores may increase. nothing else.


----------



## alal (Jan 16, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> you won't see a noticeable difference in performance with a P4 system. at least not with a low OC. only benchmark scores may increase. nothing else.


thanks for that info !!


----------



## mitraark (Feb 24, 2011)

It already burns at 60 C at idle , OC can make it burst into flames/


----------

